

Old Facebook articles? - Illgetthere

I love reading old tech articles and seeing how they eventually turned out today. About how some predictions and opinions were so wildly off-target and some that turn out to be spot-on. It entertains me just like a good book would. Does anyone have any links to old Facebook articles? Back when it was just a startup. Thanks.
======
revorad
[http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2006/tc200...](http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2006/tc20060327_215976.htm)

 _Industry analysts think that Facebook might be a good match for Viacom
(VIA), which owns the MTV, VH1, and Comedy Central cable networks. "I think
Facebook would be a great strategic fit for Viacom," says Troy Young,
executive vice-president and chief experience architect at Organic, an online
advertising and consulting firm. "Viacom has people working on social
networking. But I think they need to demonstrate to the market, through a
major acquisition, that they are on top of the youth marketplace," Young
said._

------
revorad
[http://techcrunch.com/2005/09/07/85-of-college-students-
use-...](http://techcrunch.com/2005/09/07/85-of-college-students-use-
facebook/)

------
revorad
<http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8941034/site/newsweek/>

